# Rhinestone Store Front Window Car Decal Video: How we made ours!



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey everyone!! Everyone has been asking how we created the huge store front rhinestone window decal. Of course we video taped it. This will show you how we made it and applied it to the store front. We are now selling these to area businesses custom with there logo for store front advertising. Prices range from $200-$600 so far. Looking to go even bigger. Anyone else out there done anything with store front decal advertising yet? 

Here is the video for everyone to see:

YouTube - World's Largest Rhinestone Window Car Decal Template


----------



## americanrose2 (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome! And you were able to match up all the layers of colors! Too nice.


----------



## Kim_t2_au (May 24, 2010)

Oh my, that is quite some decal. 

Kim


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

Wow, you guys are good. Trying to match up that many layers and that size, I would have made a royal mess of it, but you made it look easy


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Are you using DAS or Xpel material.


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

The layering can be tricky. We have done so many of the rhinestones decals now that it was pretty easy though. We used the DAS material on the storefront decal. We are currently working on a possible design for a business customer with over 17,000.


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

Matt....

How did you manage to heat press that decal? I am assuming in sections. I guess it doesn't hurt to overlap the sections when you are heat pressing?

Also, what is the secret to getting the rhinestones lined up on the decal material before you heat press it? I am using the XPEL film and it is about impossible to see the edges of the film so you can be sure you have your stones positioned properly on the decal.

Between the sticky transfer tape, the static in the air and and the overall size, I would have a mess too if I tried it


----------



## UniqueTeez (Nov 26, 2009)

Thats Hott!...Bling Bling


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

idelements said:


> Matt....
> 
> How did you manage to heat press that decal? I am assuming in sections. I guess it doesn't hurt to overlap the sections when you are heat pressing?
> 
> ...


With any of our big items we just go in sections. We do the same thing on table runners for businesses. We have a light right over the top, but it is pretty is to see the material when lining it up.


----------

